
Show HN: A site to help Bitcoin hodlers make sense of the new forked coins - forkdrop
https://forkdrop.io
======
forkdrop
Everybody holding BTC over the past few months has probably heard about the
projects that fork the chain to give everyone 'free money'. However, all these
projects are confusing among other things, so a lot of people have put off
getting up to speed on the topic. We created a directory that makes it easier
to check up on the current state of affairs. We put together a table
presentation and maintain dataset see which new coins are most relevant and
have the markers of some legitimacy and value by also tracking the exchanges
they trade on and some of the technical specifics of individual projects. AMA

------
bradknowles
What is a bitcoin “hodler”?

Seriously, what is it?

~~~
forkdrop
A "Bitcoin hodler" is a Bitcoin holder, just intentionally misspelled for
reasons of style and social signaling, such as 'teh' rather than 'the' and
'pwned' rather than 'owned'. It is something that people take pride in
identifying as because they have a long-term investment thesis. When the price
crashes, this identity gives them strength.

